# Detailing Insurance



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Evening all.

Is there any other insurance companies (other than Coversure) that deal with items being worked upon?

I only know of Coversure and was wondering if there were any others.

Thanks:car:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing on the market will compare to ours to be honest. There are a handful of Insurers that offer damage to vehicles being worked upon. If you want cheap then there's the online offerings from the likes of Simply Business/AXA. Their policies are written on Tradesman Liability wordings, so the same policy that a builder, bricklayer or hairdresser would buy. This means that you will not get Service Indemnity. The underlying policy wordings on our scheme are Motor Trade Liability Wordings so can include Service Indemnity. Service Indemnity covers losses as a result of the work you do - such as incorrectly torqued wheel nuts causing a wheel to come off, tyre shine on brake disks causing brakes to be ineffective, a slippery product on a steering wheel or pedal, all of which could result in loss, damage or injury.

Also the online offerings tend to note the occupation as a "car valeter". I'd hate to test the water if someone tripped over a hose pipe and suffered a serious injury while a van was being valeted, as a van valeter is not covered by the business description. Our business description is "Vehicle Valeter & Detailer" so would cover any motor vehicle - car, van, bus, hgv, motorcycle, motorhome, horsebox etc and also covers trailers, including touring and static caravans.

The last time i spoke to AXA they defined a car valeter as someone who cleans the inside of a car. When i asked about washing the outside, they said that's a "hand wash". When i asked out polishing, well that was classed as a "body shop". Our policies have an extensive and defined description of the all the typical activities that a valeter or detailer would carry our - interiors, exteriors, engine bays, decontamination, paint correct, applying waxes & sealants etc.

The Insurers behind our scheme are also exceptional, very pro-active on settling claims - we've had payments made on a straight forward claims within 24 hrs. They take a very fair view on claims, unlike some insurers where you have to battle to get a claim or even liability agreed.

Our scheme is also flexible and we've been specialists in this for over 16 years now. I can talk all day about the joys of Nighthawk Black Honda paint and paint correction, even more about VTEC 

To draw a comparison, we are the professional detailer offering a decent package with skilled and experienced people. The alternative "non-advised" sales from the online offerings are the cheap petrol station handwash, yeah you get a policy schedule, but they didn't clean your wheel arches, used truck wash on your paint and when you look closely, your car is covered in scratches. Was the saving really worth it when you wanted the best for you and your business and for things to be done properly?

Also, how many Insurers live on places like this and the FB pages, learning all the time, adapting their policies if needs be to suit, and contributing what they can.

Hope that helps


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

When I was self employed there were plenty of companies to choose from to get insurance. You need public liability insurance, you may even get it included with your driving insurance, what used to be called a motor traders policy. When I was working for myself detailing back in the 1980s, I had public liability and a traders policy which enabled me to drive a vehicle up to the value of £200K, and I was only 23 at the time. I seem to remember that it wasn't crazy money at the time, but it was years ago. I used Co Operative Insurance for my needs then.
I now use a family broker company for all my insurance needs, who can pretty much find you the perfect cover for your needs, https://www.backhouse.co.uk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Motor Trade insurance is ridiculously expensive for under 25s these days, several thousand of pounds with restricted vehicle indemnity limits. Some Motor Trade Road Risks policies have Public Liability available as an add-on, but they exclude any damage to vehicles whilst being worked upon, as do pretty much most Public Liability Insurers.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

My mind went blank. 

So yeah, service indemnity and public liability is what I need. 

If any detailer is putting tyre shine or similar on a pedal, steering wheel, or brake discs, they should probably find another line of work.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Accidents happen though, it's not the deliberate act. Spraying an interior product inside the car can travel, picking up the wrong bottle to clean the pedals etc.

It's much more than that though, If say you had water ingress into an ABS ECU which subsequently caused a braking failure, then normal Public Liability Liability Insurance would not cover any damage or injury. Our "Gold" policy for example, includes damage to vehicles whilst working upon them, so would cover the ECU damage, and the Service Indemnity would come in for the damage and injury as a result of the brakes failing.

People don't understand or even realise this, then happily buy an online policy for £80 ignorant that it hardly covers what they need. The same with any non-advised sales, you get what you ask for, even though you don't know what you really need, as all the telephone operative can do is tick boxes and not offer advice.

There's some more info on our website which may help explain the different covers https://www.coversure.co.uk/swindon/valeting-detailing/liability


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

been with these guys for past 7 years and as far as i can remember the premiums have always been the same year after year, can't fault them,
I remember when i first phoned to take out a policy, i think it was lloyd i spoke to, I wanted to add on the road risks so I could move vehicles about, he told me it was another £350 ish but then proceeded to ask if I had moved 10 vehicles the year before? (I am a mobile detailer and really never move a car to be honest) I said no i dont think so, so he says well say you did move 10 cars that would cost you £35 each time, I didn't buy it lol.
Just saying theres tailored insurance and theres Tailored insurance..


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye, that would have been me. Syd and I are self employed, so have an understanding of running a business and the need to control costs and hopefully make a profit. Whether an insurance Broker or a Detailer, the goal is same, to provide an excellent level of service, a quality product, and hopefully make enough money at the end of the month to pay the mortgage and put food on the table.

For a mobile valeter, Motor Trade could easily be £1k or more, so you would have to pay £100 a month on the off chance you might need to move a car. That £100 is due whether you a good month or a bad month.

As an alternative, your customer can keep the keys in their own pocket and you ask them to move the car if the wheels need turning or it needs moving from the drive to the garage for polishing.

There are obviously times when a Motor Trade policy may work out cost effective or be essential, but it is not always a necessary expense, especially for a new venture where cash flow and profits are key.

We can look at all the different options and the costs involved so you can make an informed decision on what is affordable and best suitable for your business needs.


----------

